# Repair/Replacement Parts For E&G Continental Kits



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

We can help you repair or refurbish your E&G Classic continental/5th wheel bumper kit. From from entire new kit to a single bolt, give us a call.

Custom Auto Options ( An Authorized E&G Classic Distributor )
www.CustomAutoOptions.com
888-952-0312


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

bump


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

New reverse/back-up lights for E&G Classic Continental kits only $45.00/set w/free shipping!

888-952-0312


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

Replacement parts for E&G Classic continental kits!!


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

New replacement reverse lights for continental kits. $45.00 w/free shipping.


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

Pics!!!


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

How much for a bucket shipped to 28405


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

We can help you repair or refurbish your E&G Classic continental/5th wheel bumper kit. From from entire new kit to a single bolt, give us a call.

Custom Auto Options ( An Authorized E&G Classic Distributor )
www.CustomAutoOptions.com
888-952-0312


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

See examples on previous post!


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

$49.00/set w/free shipping!!











Larry
888-952-0312


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

bump!


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

E&G Classic new and replacement parts!! We can sell you lights, bands, buckets, etc for the continental kits and new inserts for your E&G grilles.

Give me a call!

Larry
888-952-0312


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

Do you got the plate that goes on top of the part that bolts up to the bumber?? dont know what its called LOL


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

$119.00 delivered!


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

HOW MUCH 4 THE BUCKET(HARD) AND A FLAT CAP? PRICE SEPERATELY...


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

Bucket? Do you mean the chrome bucket or the ABS plastic housing? The flat lid is $119.00 delivered.

Larry


----------



## freeky deeky (Oct 6, 2004)

can u get a whole new kit for a 1983 deville...i have a kit already but i am having trouble finding a new chrome plater....or to be more speciic i need the band across the top and a new bucket (metal) and lid


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes I have one in stock. If you bopught the parts you need it breaks down like this.

Bucket would be $629.00, lid $119.00 and the chrome band $119.00. Total = $867.00

You would be better off buying a whole new kit for $919.00 w/free shipping.

Larry


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

E&G Classic new and replacement parts!! We can sell you lights, bands, buckets, etc for the continental kits and new inserts for your E&G grilles.

Give me a call!

Larry
888-952-0312


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

PM me if you still have parts for this..really need sum parts.. thanks


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

How much for the top band and the license plate light shipped to 70072


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

We can help you repair or refurbish your E&G Classic continental/5th wheel bumper kit. From from entire new kit to a single bolt, give us a call.

Custom Auto Options ( An Authorized E&G Classic Distributor )
www.CustomAutoOptions.com
888-952-0312


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey bro,
Im looking for parts for continental kit , I wonder if sell by piece what i am looking is the bottom half of a kit and then the chrome that sits on top of the bottom half and I also need the chrome {belt strap} that goes around the top of wheel on the kit .If you can sell by the piece that would be great and if possible for a quote ship too San Jose, Ca 95148


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

PM sent!


----------

